# G-Sync or FreeSync



## elusiv1

Hello everyone I was wondering if there is a main difference or performance drop with either type of monitor? I am using an AMD Gpu so should it matter if I use a G-sync monitor with an AMD RX580 in case I go in that direction? Thank you


----------



## shilka

never mind


----------



## paulerxx

With a RX580 I would get a freesync based monitor.


----------



## Defoler

shilka said:


> Hardware G-sync is pretty much dead and gone and Nvidia has moved to FreeSync but calls it G-sync compatible so many newer monitors has working adaptive sync with both AMD and Nvidia cards
> 
> That means it no longer matters what card you buy which is great as you are not locked into Nvidia if you buy a monitor with hardware G-sync


That statement is just full on BS.



elusiv1 said:


> I am using an AMD Gpu so should it matter if I use a G-sync monitor with an AMD RX580 in case I go in that direction?


G-sync will only work with nvidia cards. You might still benefit from higher refresh rate if the monitor has it, but in order to utilize your GPU and adaptive refresh rate to its fullest, you will need a freesync monitor.


----------



## Mescalit0

a large majority of the newest highest grade Adaptive Sync displays are compatible with both G-Sync & Freesync. just read the included info with any you choose and see what the manufacturer specs state.


shilka said:


> Hardware G-sync is pretty much dead and gone and Nvidia has moved to FreeSync but calls it G-sync compatible so many newer monitors has working adaptive sync with both AMD and Nvidia cards
> 
> That means it no longer matters what card you buy which is great as you are not locked into Nvidia if you buy a monitor with hardware G-sync





Defoler said:


> That statement is just full on BS....
> G-sync will only work with nvidia cards. You might still benefit from higher refresh rate if the monitor has it, but in order to utilize your GPU and adaptive refresh rate to its fullest, you will need a freesync monitor.


both of these statements are _bullshit_, as Defoler puts it_._

Nvidia is still manufacturing new G-Sync modules and in 2019 announced that v2 modules and on will support Freesync for AMD GPUs.

i have a new LG CX tv that is listed as Freesync but G-Sync compatible and G-Sync works great with my GTX 1080 Ti with the latest Nvidia driver hotfix. also just had a 2020 model MSI Optix monitor that is also listed as Freesync but G-Sync compatible and it also worked great enabling G-Sync with my 1080 Ti.


----------



## Defoler

Mescalit0 said:


> and in 2019 announced that v2 modules and on will support Freesync for AMD GPUs.


That is incorrect.
Nvidia never stated freesync or AMD gpus (and there is no such thing as v2 modules) in their statement back then regarding their module.
Really people need to stop talking without actually reading what was published...

G-sync compatible is monitors that nvidia tested that can still support g-sync *without a module*. They are more software based (like freesync) and do not have the same capability, but they are deemed "good enough" to enable g-sync.
But not all freesync are g-sync compatible and not all g-sync compatible are also freesync. Yes there are alot of common ground between the list, but they are not identical by far.
And g-sync module do not support freesync standard. A g-sync monitor (not compatible, just g-sync or ultimate), does not support freesync and they gave not statement that they ever will, and they have yet to release a monitor that is both g-sync module and run freesync.
They might in the future accept the manufacturer go to amd and ask freesync compatibility with a monitor that has g-sync module, but so far, they have not and I doub they have any plans for it.


----------



## cstkl1

the answer is

possible blackscreen ( luck) vs having more money in da pocket

hmmmm


----------



## mouacyk

cstkl1 said:


> the answer is
> 
> possible blackscreen ( luck) vs having more money in da pocket
> 
> hmmmm


Doesn't the blackscreen symptom depend on the card in use?


----------



## Ark-07

Old amd (vega64) user here with freesync swapped to nivida (3070) recently with freesync. Its probably just having a better gpu but the overall exprience has been excellent compared to my vega64 experience. No more constant driver crashes but I do miss amd's easier interface for overclocking/undervolting/customisation. However nvidias recording interface and ability to basically use reshade through nvidia is steps ahead. Dont care for dlss im a graphics wh*re, I can really tell the difference.


----------



## Mescalit0

Defoler said:


> That is incorrect.
> Nvidia never stated freesync or AMD gpus (and there is no such thing as v2 modules) in their statement back then regarding their module...


_"NVIDIA confirmed that future G-Sync module screens can be capable of supporting both HDMI-VRR and adaptive-sync for HDMI and DisplayPort. A firmware update is being made to the v1 and v2 G-Sync hardware modules for future use which allows these new features. That means that in the future a display featuring an NVIDIA G-Sync module could work with compatible games consoles for HDMI-VRR. It could also work with any graphics card based on the adaptive-sync standard over HDMI and DisplayPort. This means that you would be able to use a Native G-Sync screen (with module) from an AMD graphics card for VRR! So if you have an AMD graphics card, you could still enjoy the VRR experience and other additional benefits that the G-Sync module brings even from a Native G-sync screen, which was previously out of reach to those users."_
TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News [circa 2019]

and there are multiple manufacturers already including v2 G-sync hardware modules in their displays.
so yes,


Defoler said:


> Really people need to stop talking without actually reading...


----------



## cstkl1

mouacyk said:


> Doesn't the blackscreen symptom depend on the card in use?


afaik panel qc

gsync has a more stringent requirement and they use FPGA module which is tuned for that panel.

afaik oled tv vrr gsync certified hdmi 2.1 doesnt have any major issue like gsync comp monitors...


----------



## 113802

Defoler said:


> That is incorrect.
> Nvidia never stated freesync or AMD gpus (and there is no such thing as v2 modules) in their statement back then regarding their module.
> Really people need to stop talking without actually reading what was published...
> 
> G-sync compatible is monitors that nvidia tested that can still support g-sync *without a module*. They are more software based (like freesync) and do not have the same capability, but they are deemed "good enough" to enable g-sync.
> But not all freesync are g-sync compatible and not all g-sync compatible are also freesync. Yes there are alot of common ground between the list, but they are not identical by far.
> And g-sync module do not support freesync standard. A g-sync monitor (not compatible, just g-sync or ultimate), does not support freesync and they gave not statement that they ever will, and they have yet to release a monitor that is both g-sync module and run freesync.
> They might in the future accept the manufacturer go to amd and ask freesync compatibility with a monitor that has g-sync module, but so far, they have not and I doub they have any plans for it.


Nvidia confirmed G-Sync v1 will support Vesa Adaptice Sync with a firmware update and v2 modules will support both Vesa Adaptive Sync and HDMI-VRR with a firmware update. The v2 modules support HDMI-VRR. There are three generations of Gsync modules I'm aware of. Curious if the Reflex monitors have a new generation module.


v1 module with DisplayPort 1.2
v1 module with DisplayPort 1.2 and HDMI 1.4
v2 module with DisplayPort 1.4, HDMI 2.0, and a cooling fan

Both FreeSync and Gsync Compatible can be force enabled on non-certified Vesa Adaptive Sync/HDMI-VRR displays.









NVIDIA G-Sync HDR Module Adds $500 to Monitor Pricing


PCPer had the opportunity to disassemble the ASUS ROG Swift PG27UQ 27", a 4K 144 Hz G-Sync HDR Monitor and found that the G-Sync module is a newer version than the one used on 1st generation G-Sync monitors (which of course do not support 4K / 144 Hz / HDR). The module is powered by an FPGA made...




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 8800GT

cstkl1 said:


> afaik panel qc
> 
> gsync has a more stringent requirement and they use FPGA module which is tuned for that panel.
> 
> afaik oled tv vrr gsync certified hdmi 2.1 doesnt have any major issue like gsync comp monitors...


Yeah if I remember correctly, gsync panels have to support refresh rates all the way down to 1. Lots of freesync monitors are like, 40-75hz, 48-144/165 etc, so they wouldn't cut it.


----------



## 8051

But doesn't upgrading the firmware for a Gsync display mean you have to send it back to the manufacturer?


----------



## Akadaka

I'm using a LG 27GL850 It's a G-Sync compatible monitor with a Nvidia RTX 2070 Super without any issues, I don't believe graphics card manufacture should come into just pick a good fast responsive monitor with good motion & reviews.


----------



## cstkl1

8051 said:


> But doesn't upgrading the firmware for a Gsync display mean you have to send it back to the manufacturer?


they dont need "upgrade"
its been tuned to work perfectly day 1.


----------



## Defoler

Mescalit0 said:


> _"NVIDIA confirmed that future G-Sync module screens can be capable of supporting both HDMI-VRR and adaptive-sync for HDMI and DisplayPort. A firmware update is being made to the v1 and v2 G-Sync hardware modules for future use which allows these new features. That means that in the future a display featuring an NVIDIA G-Sync module could work with compatible games consoles for HDMI-VRR. It could also work with any graphics card based on the adaptive-sync standard over HDMI and DisplayPort. This means that you would be able to use a Native G-Sync screen (with module) from an AMD graphics card for VRR! So if you have an AMD graphics card, you could still enjoy the VRR experience and other additional benefits that the G-Sync module brings even from a Native G-sync screen, which was previously out of reach to those users."_
> TFT Central - LCD Monitor Information, Reviews, Guides and News [circa 2019]
> 
> and there are multiple manufacturers already including v2 G-sync hardware modules in their displays.
> so yes,


1. Link is not working
2. You are right, I was wrong on v2, but...
3. There is no freesync support as you claim.
4. You still don't have g-sync with AMD like you claim (high refresh rate yes, it is still not g-sync)
5. g-sync monitors also were working with any GPU before. 
6. support to adaptive-sync is not freesync.
7. This is an interpretation, not a tested or actual nvidia statement.
8. Still g-sync compatiblity has nothing to do with g-sync modules (like you claim).
9. You are still full of BS as 90% of your claim are not true (beside v2, which is just support for HDMI 2.0, not actual free-sync support as you claim).


----------



## gtz

As defoler stated, if you go gsync you will be able to take advantage of the max refresh rate if you are able to push it. You will not be able to use the variable refresh rate. So if you are not able to sustain say 144z gsync monitor it will look choppy once the frames drop. Just get a freesync monitor to save yourself the headache.

I have a Alienware AW3418DW 3440X1440 that is paired with my 6800XT, the driver from January would not work correctly if I enabled the 120hz refresh rate on the panel. The nov, dec, and feb drivers work fine. So there will be that issue as well. I bought the 6800XT out of sheer luck on launch day and already had the monitor (purchased alongside my 2080TI).


----------



## 113802

8051 said:


> But doesn't upgrading the firmware for a Gsync display mean you have to send it back to the manufacturer?


No, that's the purpose of the USB cable. For example the Samsung Odyssey monitors had a ton of issues which required multiple firmware updates. My LG 27GN950 had a firmware upgrade to add 160Hz overclock capability and fix two other issues.



cstkl1 said:


> they dont need "upgrade"
> its been tuned to work perfectly day 1.


Older Gsync monitors would need a firmware upgrade to add Vesa Adaptive Sync support. The issue is that Nvidia isn't enforcing it and leaving the firmware upgrade up to the monitor manufacturers.


----------



## cstkl1

WannaBeOCer said:


> No, that's the purpose of the USB cable. For example the Samsung Odyssey monitors had a ton of issues which required multiple firmware updates. My LG 27GN950 had a firmware upgrade to add 160Hz overclock capability and fix two other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Older Gsync monitors would need a firmware upgrade to add Vesa Adaptive Sync support. The issue is that Nvidia isn't enforcing it and leaving the firmware upgrade up to the monitor manufacturers.


for AMD gpu???.. is dat that even aint possible

theres no scalar on GSYNC monitors.

the fpga module is not a scalar


----------



## 113802

cstkl1 said:


> for AMD gpu???.. is dat that even aint possible
> 
> theres no scalar on GSYNC monitors.
> 
> the fpga module is not a scalar


Nothing about AMD GPUs but Vesa Adaptive Sync and HDMI-VRR are part of DP/HDMI specifications. Nvidia already confirmed a firmware update is required to enable support. Due to enabling Vesa Adaptive Sync and HDMI-VRR, AMD GPUs owners can enable FreeSync on these uncertified displays.









NVIDIA Open Up Support for Adaptive-sync/FreeSync for Future Native G-sync Module Screens - TFTCentral


Share this contentIn the last year we’ve seen a distinct change to NVIDIA’s approach to variable refresh rates (VRR) and




www.tftcentral.co.uk







> NVIDIA confirmed for us that *future G-sync module screens can be capable of supporting both HDMI-VRR and adaptive-sync for HDMI and DisplayPort*, as the XB273 X’s specs had suggested. A firmware update is being made to the v1 and v2 G-sync hardware modules for future use which allows these new features.


----------



## 8051

WannaBeOCer said:


> No, that's the purpose of the USB cable. For example the Samsung Odyssey monitors had a ton of issues which required multiple firmware updates. My LG 27GN950 had a firmware upgrade to add 160Hz overclock capability and fix two other issues.


According to this ROG thread for the Asus PG279q panel firmware updates require an RMA!



We'll be back.



I've also read that you won't necessarily get back the panel you sent them.


----------



## 113802

8051 said:


> According to this ROG thread for the Asus PG279q panel firmware updates require an RMA!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be back.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also read that you won't necessarily get back the panel you sent them.


That's unfortunate, I haven't touched an Asus monitor since the VG248QE in 2013 and don't plan to ever buy one again.


----------



## trance dj

Defoler said:


> 1. Link is not working
> 2. You are right, I was wrong on v2, but...
> 3. There is no freesync support as you claim.
> 4. You still don't have g-sync with AMD like you claim (high refresh rate yes, it is still not g-sync)
> 5. g-sync monitors also were working with any GPU before.
> 6. support to adaptive-sync is not freesync.
> 7. This is an interpretation, not a tested or actual nvidia statement.
> 8. Still g-sync compatiblity has nothing to do with g-sync modules (like you claim).
> 9. You are still full of BS as 90% of your claim are not true (beside v2, which is just support for HDMI 2.0, not actual free-sync support as you claim).


dude you need to read/watch this. it's from 2019. basically now nvidia can use adaptive sync on freesync monitors now it's not "g-sync" but it actually performs better than g-sync from less overhead. and it's f-'d up because now instead of the packaging being labled as "free-sync" it's being labled "g-sync compatible" to try and sell more monitors because nvidia sells more gpu's. here, read all about it. old news. https://hardforum.com/threads/nvidi...-freesync-branding-the-f-ing-suckers.1987602/


----------



## elusiv1

I totally appreciate all of you guys help, really thankful for all of your knowledge. So I ended up going to Microcenter and buying an LG Ultragear Freesync 144hz 2K monitor as an entry level way to get my feet wet..So far I am pretty impressed with the details in the monitor at 144hz using a DP 1.4 cable, never realized what a world of difference it would make in gaming moving up from 60hz 1080p ..Holy Shhhh!!!


----------



## elusiv1

Went through some head scratching at first playing War zone because the damn monitor kept going into sleep mode? After about 3hrs of uninstalling and reinstalling drivers, trying different cables between DP and HDMi and things of that nature I discovered that the problem is with the the new Amd Adrenaline drivers and the Radeon Wattman application itself..I had to manually adjust the fan curves plus I turned the power limit up to 50% which seemed to stabilized the GPU and stopped the monitor going into sleep mode in the middle of a game..I also had to turn off all the power saving functions in windows 10 as well. .Man what a headache😪....But the nice thing is that I'm averaging around 70-90fps at 1440 .Not too bad for 8gb RX580


----------

